# Possible Ariens purchase



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

What do you think?
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/grd/4815397157.html
I don't know anything abouut these old machinspes except what little I've read on here and on Scot's page.
Looks to be in pretty good shape other than the tossed rod. How old is it?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

That is a 22000 series 20 inch wide blower. I have one...a 4 hp...that I use a lot. It is narrow enough to sneak by the cars in my single lane driveway. Some find it underpowered and a bit clunky. The 10000 series is generally considered a better buy. MH


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

motorhead64 said:


> That is a 22000 series 20 inch wide blower. I have one...a 4 hp...that I use a lot. It is narrow enough to sneak by the cars in my single lane driveway. Some find it underpowered and a bit clunky. The 10000 series is generally considered a better buy. MH


I have an hs 50 on the shelf. Will it fit?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

The H model Tecumseh snow engines were used on the 22000 series, H40 and H50. I am not sure an HSK 50 would be a good substitute or not. It would depend on the shaft diameters and lengths, but most small engines can be adapted to most blowers with some modifications. MH


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

motorhead64 said:


> The H model Tecumseh snow engines were used on the 22000 series, H40 and H50. I am not sure an HSK 50 would be a good substitute or not. It would depend on the shaft diameters and lengths, but most small engines can be adapted to most blowers with some modifications. MH


Ok. That's what I have then. An h50. It is a tec 5 hp snowblower engine. I'm just wondering if it's worth the 150 mile round trip. I have several snowblowers already. This would be just to flip probably.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

is the ariens a two shaft motor


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't know, William. Was hoping Scot or Ray might chime in and give some info. MH has been helpful but I need to fill in some blanks before pulling the trigger.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

How the heck he put a hole in the engine like that?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Those Tecs will surprise ya how they can do it in so many creative ways. I still like them though.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

joee5 said:


> How the heck he put a hole in the engine like that?


Poor little Tecumseh 4 hp put it all out until the end.

Most likely it was low on oil. A small amount of maintenance would have helped.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

I would hold out and try to find a 10000, 92400, or 10M machine...Of course you are in DC so it may be slimmer pickings. It may be worth it to check PA, NY, NJ or Conn CL's for a better selection. Compacts are nice but they are slow. I have a 20' for detail work around the cars. I'd go with a full frame machine first. or if you need a compact for space reasons the 93200's are pretty good....One other thing to note about compacts, I believe the early 22000's use large block Tec's, later compacts used the small block Tec's


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey joe, looks like a nice one there. Based on Scots website it looks like its from 1972, he's got the model numbers laid out by year and that seems to be where the serial number 922003 falls. I am fairly certain that you an drop your hs50 on there without much trouble. I have an hs50 too from a 70's MTD that I orig put on my old Ariens before I got the orig h60 going. Those old 5-6-7 hp tecumseh's seem to have the same layouts. As long as those 22000 series didn't use a two shaft motor you should be fine. (I'm not sure if they did, maybe Scot knows?) I would see if the guy could send you a pic with the belt cover off maybe just to be sure?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a 922 series compact that is 6 hp / 24" and it has a dual shaft engine with dual 1/4" belts for the wheel drive pulleys.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

micah68kj said:


> I don't know, William. Was hoping Scot or Ray might chime in and give some info. MH has been helpful but I need to fill in some blanks before pulling the trigger.


Sorry Joe,
I havent chimed in because I have nothing to add! 
I havent owned one of these models, and I have seen one
in person only once..I dont know anything about their details
when it comes to engines and shafts..
They do seem to be one of the more obscure series..
not as much is known about them as other series.

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Believe I'm going to pass... Seems maybe a little too dicey to drive that far and find it is a double shaft engine and then the possiblity of being stuck with a white elephant. 
Thanks for all your help, fellas.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

here grab this one and you can be like ps93 
Toro Power Shift 1132 Snow Blower


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

There were several different variations of the 22000 series which developed over about a 10 year run between 1969 and 1978. You might want to contact the craigs poster and see if he can provide you with some info on the motor set up regarding shafts and pulleys, etc. Maybe he will be able to get the model number off the blown engine. If you really have to have this blower, you can make it work, I'm sure. MH


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Joe if you look on this parts call out, they list #19 as "camshaft sheave" and show the inner belt cover having two holes.
Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt...


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

jtclays said:


> Joe if you look on this parts call out, they list #19 as "camshaft sheave" and show the inner belt cover having two holes.
> Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt...


Thanks a lot J.T. that tells me it's a double shaft engine. Now I'll definitely pass.
It was just going to be something to flip anyway. I have my little Toro 5/21 and my Ariens ss5/22. All, the snlwblowers I need for my small driveway and even helping the neighbors.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> here grab this one and you can be like ps93
> Toro Power Shift 1132 Snow Blower


Dang! That's a real nice blower for that price, William. If I had a big area'I'd be all over that thing. But remember, I had that big ol' J.D. 10/32 and I sold it quick. Way too big.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Dang! That's a real nice blower for that price, William. If I had a big area'I'd be all kver that thing. But remember, I had that big ol' J.D. 10/32 and I sold it quick. Way too big.


I know its too big so we'll have to look for a 624 powershift


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> here grab this one and you can be like ps93
> Toro Power Shift 1132 Snow Blower


 if it was in DETROIT I WOULD have you get that for me.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Dang! That's a real nice blower for that price, William. If I had a big area'I'd be all over that thing. But remember, I had that big ol' J.D. 10/32 and I sold it quick. Way too big.


 HEY JOE when are you heading up my way. I would have you get that one 4 me.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> HEY JOE when are you heading up my way. I would have you get that one 4 me.


maybe we could do a relay. joe pickes it up and I meet him half way then you meet me half way and take it home


----------

